# Goodbye, Tara



## 4w5 (May 20, 2016)

My precious 11-year-old gray tabby, Tara passed yesterday. I took her to the vet, hoping I could take her home but she had two inoperable tumors so the compassionate thing to do was to let her go. It hurts a lot. She was a great cat.
My other cat, Barry, seems to miss her too.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

My heart goes out to you. You spared her future suffering. I am sure you will all miss her. She is in peace now.


----------



## 192473 (Apr 4, 2017)

When we become 'owned' by these little ones we make decisions for them. Most all concern their quality of life- what kind of food, what living conditions, what kind of health care. All come from a place of LOVE. It's because of the love we get from them that we want only the best for our little loves. So when it is time to say goodbye it is because you want what's best-not for us and the hole that is left in our hearts but what's best for their well-being by letting them go. It is the hardest decision I ever made for MY baby but to release someone from their suffering, there is no greater expression of love. Tara loves you for it and Barry will need you and help you to grieve. You are not alone, you have him and all of us here.

Tara is not alone either, if you choose to feel such a way. She has a new friend in my boy Dizzy, he is over the Rainbow Bridge and will love being her friend. They can keep each other company as they wait for us...:heart


----------



## 4w5 (May 20, 2016)

Thanks so much for the support. I would like to believe that Tara's soul still exists.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so sorry about Tara.  

As DizzysDad said, you showed your love for her by preventing her from suffering. I hope you take some comfort in that, though there's nothing we can do to lessen the pain. 

Sending hugs and much sympathy.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

hugs and kisses to you. I completely believe in our kitties's souls and know they are all waiting for us. Tara is watching over you now. we're all here for you, too. :heart


----------



## 4w5 (May 20, 2016)

Thanks so much! My other cat Barry has been affectionate which is helping.


----------

